# How to get in the JAC program



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First off, welcome aboard! 

Secondly, I hope you're in pretty good physical condition as the work for an apprentice can be overly physically demanding.

As far as clothing, being dressed in business casual is never a bad idea.


----------

